# For anyone that sidecars a crib to their bed... questions?



## Menelly

We've put our crib right next to the bed, and have the mattresses at the same height for easy cosleeping while still having space.

My question is: what do you put in the space between the mattresses to make sure baby doesn't slip in there? There isn't much space at all, my hand barely slides in flat, but it still makes me a tiny bit nervous, ya know? Do I put a towel or something over it? Stuff a pillow in? Stop being neurotic and realize a baby isn't going to slide into a <1" gap?

Just curious... hoping someone in here has some good suggestions. Thanks! :)


----------



## NDH

I keep meaning to buy a piece of foam to put in there, but for now we just stuff towels in the gap. I do find that the mattress separates a bit too, so I have to redo it every couple of nights. I need to come up with a better solution before she becomes mobile though. 



> Stop being neurotic and realize a baby isn't going to slide into a <1" gap?

 The first couple nights I had Sara home I kept dreaming that she kept "melting" into that gap :haha: Even though it was stuffed with towels and didn't exist. If I drifted off while bfing or found myself sleeping with my back to where I thought I'd left her in the bed I'd have a freak out and go to pick her up and she'd be "melted" into the bed and I'd then realise she was back in the crib where she belonged :haha:


----------



## lola

I'll be honest I dont have anything permanent in the gap, its only small so roll a blanket up and stuff it in at night. She is immobile.......however I do keep thinking that if she shows signs of rolling I need to get it sorted!


----------



## Rachel_C

Instead of stuffing something between the mattresses, I push the cot mattress up to the bed mattress, then stuff the gap at the other side of the cot. I used a piece I cut off the old cot mattress (we reused the cot from my first daughter but bought a new mattress) but it's common to use rolled up towels. I wouldn't stuff the gap between the mattresses as that's where baby is really quite likely to be lying so I'd want them on mattress.


----------



## chocolala

Rachel_C said:


> Instead of stuffing something between the mattresses, I push the cot mattress up to the bed mattress, then stuff the gap at the other side of the cot. I used a piece I cut off the old cot mattress (we reused the cot from my first daughter but bought a new mattress) but it's common to use rolled up towels. I wouldn't stuff the gap between the mattresses as that's where baby is really quite likely to be lying so I'd want them on mattress.

this is what we do, works really well.


----------



## lola

fyi - our lo only lies in the 'usual' position in the cot......middle, feet to foot, so never on the 'gap' ;)


----------



## Menelly

Thanks for the suggestions! :) Yeah, we stuffed the wall side of the mattress so the crib mattress is right next to the bed mattress... it's really only about 1" but I'm still kind of freaking a bit. I'll try some towels or maybe run to the craft store and get some foam. 

Thanks again!


----------



## modo

I have heard about using bungee cord to secure the two mattresses together. I'll try and find the link once LO is asleep.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Menelly

Oh! I didn't know about the bungee cord. I'd love the link on that, thanks! :) And a pool noodle is a great idea. I don't know if anyone has one in March though...


----------



## NDH

Bungee cord doesn't work here - we don't have a bed frame :( Have yet to find a better solution for keeping the mattresses together. If we did use the bungee cord it would attach the crib frame to our box spring and the mattress on top would still be free to slide away from the crib. How is it supposed to work, come to think of it? Cause to keep the actual mattresses together the cords would have to go over top would they not? And that wouldnt' be comfortable to sleep on.


----------



## Rmar

I have started using a body pillow as DD is older and can freely move around even with a gigantic cloth nappy which is hillarious to wake up to. I see you live in Australia so this will make more sense to you. I went to Clark Rubber and bought a piece of foam that measured slightly bigger than the gap when the two matresses are pushed together as far as they can go. It cost around $10.


----------

